# Jack



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

hes pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

So unique! Love him.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoa!!!

That's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I love butterflies bettas!
Lovely pic<3


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute


----------

